# What benefits am I entitled to if I don't return to work?



## suzanne108

I know this should probably go in the Money and Finance section but I never seem to get many replies in there. 

If I didn't return to work after maternity leave what would I be entitled to? 

I've worked out tax credits, that I'd be entitled to about £1600 a year. What benefits could I claim? 

Whats income support? Would I be able to claim housing benefit??? :shrug:


----------



## AppleBlossom

I am a single parent and haven't been back to work properly since my mat leave finished. Housing benefit is dependant on your area. Up here I am entitled to the full amount they are allowed to give because I also get income support. I get my council tax paid. Don't really want to go into too much detail about how much I get on here but feel free to pm me and I will tell you. Also a good site to go on is www.entitledto.org :)


----------



## purpledahlia

Is that tax credit amount worked out from your salary?Cos on benefits it wont be the same,
I dont relly know the rules on IS, im on it now, but i dont know how/if you can go on it after mat leave? im assuming so.. but it doesnt last forever they make you go to meetings to get back into work. Are you talking like.. when mat leaves to quit work completely or do you just wanna extend your leave till say the baby is 1 or so? I am gonna look for ajob 16 hours a week so i can claim working tax credits, IS isnt a lot. 
but i think per week once the baby is here, as being unemployed, ill get 130 a week i think. with no maintenence included. :S dont quote me tho,


----------



## babybaillie

How many kids will u have?

with 2 kids i get £50 ish income support (money off that for a loan i had) per week
£81 child tax credits per week
£120 child benefit per month
£550 for rent per month. my rent is £525 but im allowed to keep the rest

Hope this helps. child tax credit is usually around £40 per child but £50 per child under 1. child tax credits r not based on what u earned last year as u get them in addition to working families tax creidts if u work, or alone if u dont

u will also get food vouchers, for milk, fruit and veg. i get £3.10 at the moment a week. think when i have the baby that doubles for 1st year, then down to £3.10 a week until shes 4.


----------



## sazzyb1985

hiya i didnt go back to work and i get £63 income support,housing benefit and council tax paid for our flat,£53 child tax credit and £20 child benefit i went straight on to income support when my maternity pay ended and stopped getting working tax credit.I was told i have to go to meetings every 6 months but they wont pressure me to go back to work until my lo is 7 years old.x x


----------



## suzanne108

Thanks for the replies. 

This is just something I'm looking into...my work aren't being very flexible with my hours when I go back and it might mean not going back at all. 

I'm just a bit worried that I'm not gonna be able to manage :(


----------



## purpledahlia

you will, if you hate the job you should just look for a new one for when you are finished on maternity. Give your notice in whilst on maternity with the normal legal notice period, and maybe take a couple months on IS and then go back to a new job but specifically look for a part time one. x


----------



## tinkabells

You only get IS if your not on maternity allowance, i found that out by going down for my IS interview but was told cos im on mat allowance i cant get this until it runs out in april, so will have to start all over again xxx


----------

